# My new little toy.



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

This is my new little toy.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice rig...!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

how long will it continue to look like that ??????????????


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that a speed winder for the hose? Let us know how that works will you please? Sure would be nice to have one of those plastic cases to put your spray gun in as it skitters across the floor..Know what I mean?


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> how long will it continue to look like that ??????????????


About as long as my new titan did. "Ok guys, lets try to keep this thing clean"

5 Minutes later....

Well f*ck it


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Those are nice! There's so much pressure you can pressure wash with the paint! 

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

With or without cruise control...??

Lol, nice rig!


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Is that a speed winder for the hose? Let us know how that works will you please? Sure would be nice to have one of those plastic cases to put your spray gun in as it skitters across the floor..Know what I mean?



The hose reel works really well. It's one of those things that once you have it you wondered how you ever lived without it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I like the one on my pump but for one thing. You can't get two fifty foot hoses through the guided. 
David


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I like the one on my pump but for one thing. You can't get two fifty foot hoses through the guided. David


I got another hose on to mine no worries. Only thing I don't like is the lack of a kick stand. Not sure if I missing something or not does anybody know?


----------

